# Line of my puppy



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Someone said my puppy looks like Czech work lines, but I was just curious if this is a correct assumption.
Apparently, his dad is a working police K9 (the mom is not, but is purebred).


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

The only way to tell is by a a pedigree, I know most breeders either post the parents pedigree's or makes one for the whole litter. Do you have a copy? Or know the names of the parents?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nothing about your pup screams Czech working line to me, but can't really tell without a pedigree. Plus puppies change so much! Where did you get your pup? Might be a bit premature to label him as one type of dog over another when you are only guessing.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

In my very novice opinion, if I had to guess, I would have said American showline or a mix thereof based on his head.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I wouldn't guess Czech without knowing the pedigree or at least the names of the parents. Just because the sire is a police K9, doesn't mean it's a Czech dog. You do have the names of the parents, right? Just post them here, and they can be easily located on the pedigree database and then you'll know. Did you get this pup with papers? See the parents?


----------

